# R56 Shop Manual?



## sjdennis (Jan 30, 2007)

I have a 2007 Cooper S and cannot find a shop manual? Anyone know of a shop manual for the R56 Mini's?

Thanks


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

A Bentley Manual is "coming soon" --> http://www.bentleypublishers.com/mini/repair-information/mini-cooper-service-manual-2007-2011.html

Have you looked at http://www.bmwtechinfo.com/ ?

It is BMW's official site for technical documents. Should include the R56, but be sure to double check before paying. Pay for a 24 hour subscription and download / copy everything you need. . .

Techinfo requires Windows and Internet Explorer.


----------

